# Need help with info on this Colt



## Ulfendorfen (9 mo ago)

Hi I have tried several places with info on this revolver, I was told that I should have it checked very close because it could be a gem, My father in law was a gun/ knife collector during most part of his life, he sold most of his collection except some knifes and this Colt , He moved to Spain and wanted to have some ” financial security” if he would come back to Sweden,, unfortunately he died in Spain and now I have the problem with finding out what I have in my possession .I Would be very happy for any info about the revolver. If more or other pictures is needed just let me know.


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

Ulfendorfen said:


> Hi I have tried several places with info on this revolver, I was told that I should have it checked very close because it could be a gem, My father in law was a gun/ knife collector during most part of his life, he sold most of his collection except some knifes and this Colt , He moved to Spain and wanted to have some ” financial security” if he would come back to Sweden,, unfortunately he died in Spain and now I have the problem with finding out what I have in my possession .I Would be very happy for any info about the revolver. If more or other pictures is needed just let me know.
> View attachment 20750
> 
> View attachment 20744
> ...


You've provided some excellent detailed pictures. You may have just won the lottery, I'm really excited for you.

It looks to me like a Model 1847 .44 Colt Walker cap and ball revolver. The word's D Company leads me to believe that it was used by and made for the Union Army during the Civil War? If so it could be an extremely valuable piece of historical significance. I believe they only made 1,100 of these for the military? At No. 122 that one has a relatively low serial number. My guess and it's only a guess is that could be worth $100,000 to $200,000 possibly a lot more, a real lot more. I saw one that sold for over $900,000!!! You never know what collectors will pay for these things? I hope for your sake that I'm right, I'm almost willing to bet that I am. 

Whatever you do don't even try and clean it up, just leave it as is. It's definitely worth your while to research the living hell out of this gun as you're probably sitting on a gold mine. Don't just bring it to a gun store or show just take your time and do your research. Should you decide to sell it you certainly do not want anyone taking advantage of you.


----------



## Ulfendorfen (9 mo ago)

Arizona Desertman said:


> You've provided some excellent detailed pictures. You may have just won the lottery, I'm really excited for you.
> 
> It looks to me like a Model 1847 .44 Colt Walker cap and ball revolver. The word's D Company leads me to believe that it was used by and made for the Union Army during the Civil War? If so it could be an extremely valuable piece of historical significance. I believe they only made 1,100 of these for the military? At No. 122 that one has a relatively low serial number. My guess and it's only a guess is that could be worth $100,000 to $200,000 possibly a lot more, a real lot more. I saw one that sold for over $900,000!!! You never know what collectors will pay for these things? I hope for your sake that I'm right, I'm almost willing to bet that I am.
> 
> Whatever you do don't even try and clean it up, just leave it as is. It's definitely worth your while to research the living hell out of this gun as you're probably sitting on a gold mine. Don't just bring it to a gun store or show just take your time and do your research. Should you decide to sell it you certainly do not want anyone taking advantage of you.


Hi thx for info ,


----------



## Ulfendorfen (9 mo ago)

Ulfendorfen said:


> Hi thx for info but could this be correct? 😮 I live in Sweden and I dont know were to go for closer info about this revolver and its value,, If I could be more certain of what it is then perhaps I could do some travelling if it is worth it,, Its to good to be true so I wont jump up and down of yoy yet😄 Do you know were I can turn to get this appraised ? And get it checked properly?


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

First off I would try contacting Colt's customer service department here in the United States. I'm sure that they would be interested in talking to you. Who knows they may even be interested in buying it from you? At the very least they can probably point you in the right direction. Of course any item of great value could be counterfeit. So it may very well be too good to be true. If it is counterfeit someone did a damn good job of it. Judging by the pictures I'm 99% sure that yours is the real deal. 

Of course there are things that will affect its value. Is it in working order or not? Does it have all of its original parts? Do you have the original box and accessories? Overall condition when compared to others that have sold. Things like that. I wish you the best of luck. If this turns out to be the real deal you've got a rare and valuable piece on your hands.


----------



## Ulfendorfen (9 mo ago)

I spend most of the day searching internet and doesnt find much usable info, I found another Colt Walker with C 122 instead of mine D 122, that revolver was in a lot better condition than the one I have… and I dont really know for sure what I have got.. I need to get in contact with someone that can verify that the revolver ” is the real deal” before I go any further….🥴


Arizona Desertman said:


> First off I would try contacting Colt's customer service department here in the United States. I'm sure that they would be interested in talking to you. Who knows they may even be interested in buying it from you? At the very least they can probably point you in the right direction. Of course any item of great value could be counterfeit. So it may very well be too good to be true. If it is counterfeit someone did a damn good job of it. Judging by the pictures I'm 99% sure that yours is the real deal.
> 
> Of course there are things that will affect its value. Is it in working order or not? Does it have all of its original parts? Do you have the original box and accessories? Overall condition when compared to others that have sold. Things like that. I wish you the best of luck. If this turns out to be the real deal you've got a rare and valuable piece on your hands.


Thanks for your answer,, theres no more parts and no box either, I dont have any knowledge of shooting this kind of firearm so I better not😄 I will try and get in contact with Colts customer service as you proposed. 👍🙂


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

Ulfendorfen said:


> I spend most of the day searching internet and doesnt find much usable info, I found another Colt Walker with C 122 instead of mine D 122, that revolver was in a lot better condition than the one I have… and I dont really know for sure what I have got.. *I need to get in contact with someone that can verify that the revolver ” is the real deal” before I go any further….*🥴
> 
> Thanks for your answer,, theres no more parts and no box either, I dont have any knowledge of shooting this kind of firearm so I better not😄 I will try and get in contact with Colts customer service as you proposed. 👍🙂


You're welcome! I'm pretty sure that Colt has curator's and historian's that can help you out. https://coltarchives.com

*Absolutely, if it's the real deal you could have a small fortune on your hands.* I wish that I could definitely tell you that but you really need someone who specializes in those guns to help you out. But I do know that those guns are rare and quite valuable when authenticated. 

As far as parts go whether the gun has all of its original parts from the day it was manufactured will also affect its value. Someone may have replaced the screws at one time with incorrect one's, things like that. It's too bad you don't have the original box and accessories that came with the gun when new. That would be rarer than the gun itself then the value of the complete package would be in the stratosphere.


----------



## Ulfendorfen (9 mo ago)

I Will contact them them first thing on monday,, I really hope that its legit or has some value at least , it would be great to tell the family that they ” got a late present from their father” . Thx a million for your Swift reply 👍


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

Ulfendorfen said:


> I Will contact them them first thing on monday,, *I really hope that its legit or has some value at least* , it would be great to tell the family that they ” got a late present from their father” . Thx a million for your Swift reply 👍


*I do too, it's a great story and a great find.* I was more than glad to help you out and hopefully get you started in the right direction. If it's authenticated it will have some significant value even in the condition that it's in. I can guarantee you that. Again only 1,100 these revolvers were ever made and you possibly have one of them albeit one of the 1,000 that were made for the military. 

The most valuable Colt Walker was made for the civilian market of which only 100 were ever made.

*www.range365.com › rare-colt-walker-revolver-sellsRare Colt Walker Revolver Sells for $1.8M - Range 365*

Apr 20, 2018 · Only 100 of these early Colts from 1847 were ever made for the civilian market, and this one is still in its original case.


----------



## Ulfendorfen (9 mo ago)

Arizona Desertman said:


> *I do too, it's a great story and a great find.* I was more than glad to help you out and hopefully get you started in the right direction. If it's authenticated it will have some significant value even in the condition that it's in. I can guarantee you that. Again only 1,100 these revolvers were ever made and you possibly have one of them albeit one of the 1,000 that were made for the military.
> 
> The most valuable Colt Walker was made for the civilian market of which only 100 were ever made.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ulfendorfen (9 mo ago)

I am sure that my father in law was pretty sure it was a ” good thing” I helped him to sell some knifes on auktion and on EBay. He had several revolvers and rifles mostly antique English rifles that he sold but he kept this one and some knifes as a financial backup if/ when he came back to Sweden. I knew that it had some kind of value but if its the real deal I Will be very proud that he left it in my possession for safekeeping, he could have left it to many others in family but he chose me for safekeeping of his ” backup” 🙂 That brings warmth to my heart .🙂


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Family heirlooms are always priceless because of the memories that they hold.


----------

